# Ordering from McMaster-Carr



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just went ahead and ordered screws from McMaster-Carr for use with MM bodies. This is the first time I ordered from their website and I am very surprised they do not list the shipping charges even after they complete the order. So I have no idea what the shipping cost will be. It could be anything. I figured they would show me the complete charges and ask me to confirm the order like every other website, but they just went ahead and completed the order.

Is this the norm for that site?

Thanks...Joe

Edit: I called them and found out this is the norm. I was told they don't know what the shipping charges will be until they actually ship, but the girl was able to give me an approximate cost (I'll see how accurate that was when I see the bill). While understandable, it's still hard to place an order without having any idea what shipping (or taxes) will add to the final total.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

my understanding is because of the large difference in weight and size of all the parts they sell.
I have been very happy with them.
I have received a box that was 6 inches by 6 inches
and I have received a box the was 4 foot long.

I think it is just hard to put all that information into a computer.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have bought many things from them for slot cars, Shipping is fair, and my orders have always been complete, good people to deal with. I try to cram as many items in the box as possible, for the single shipping charge. 

Boosted


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I work in a tool and die shop, and we order pretty much everything we need to do business from them.

They have everything YOU need and they ship that day. It's probably the best run organization I know of. In twenty one years of doing business with them, I can think of only once that we had a problem, and that was because they were snowed in and they called us to inform us of the shortfall.

You can find no better folks to deal with. 

Just don't ask them to ship to Canada.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

> Just don't ask them to ship to Canada.



*d'oh !*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe, Have the screws arrived? Are they what you wanted if so and how do they compare? RM


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Joe, Have the screws arrived? Are they what you wanted if so and how do they compare? RM


Randy,
The screws appear to be a perfect fit. Look at this thread....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=372480

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Dash VW bug and lead sled came with a shorter screw for the back post...


----------

